# Riding around Asilomar/Pacific Grove



## mdehner (Sep 1, 2002)

I will be staying at Asilomar for a week or so late in January, and I am not familiar with the area. Please suggest road rides of up to 70 miles or so. Terrain does not matter much, but I much prefer low traffic and nice scenery.

Thanks!


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

Some folks here may have ride suggestions, but you'll probably do better with this post on the Northern California board.


----------

